# UPPER and lower case in PHP?



## Eiszwerg (29. Dezember 2002)

Moin Moin mal wieder von mir!
Ich wüsste gerne, ob es in PHP möglich ist, Benutzereingaben komplett in kleinbuchstaben umzuwandeln...
In Quickbasic ging das damals 
Habe scho gesucht wie ein blöder, aber immer nur strcasecmp() gefunden... bringt mir jedoch nix...

Hüüüüüüülfööööööööö


----------



## melmager (29. Dezember 2002)

strtolower();
macht den job


----------



## Eiszwerg (29. Dezember 2002)

Erstmal viiiiieeeeeleeeen Dank für die fixe Antwort!

Warum ist das niergendwo dokumentiert in meinen SCHEISS-Büchern  ...
Naja... Danke auf jeden Fall!
Ich wünschte ich könnte manchmal selber helfen... aber das lerne ich ja noch! 

Sers!


----------



## brÅinstorm (30. Dezember 2002)

> *
> Warum ist das niergendwo dokumentiert in meinen SCHEISS-Büchern  ...
> Naja... *



http://www.php.net/ und hinter den slash einfach stichwörter und schon findest du es.


----------



## Eiszwerg (30. Dezember 2002)

Das ist doch mal ein guter Hinweis! Danke! Ich werde es vor dem nächsten lästigen Post berücksichtigen


----------

